# Do i need to take English Test?



## shendean (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi im applying for spouse visa in the Uk? and i need to know if do i need to take a test and when i make my spouse visa can i include on dependant on me? or son needs to get his form as well.?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If The UK is like America, there should be no test of that kind. Your husband should have and provide you with all necessary items and requirements. He is in the best position to have the answers for you.
There may be some UK members here that have the facts as well.


Good luck


----------

